# Acheter l'Apple tv aux États Unis



## poussin2mars (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
N'ayant pas trouver de sujet similaire, je me pose la question suivante:
Au sujet de l'appel tv 4 dont je pense me porter acquéreur lors d'un prochain voyage.
Peut-on avoir droit à tous ses services et peut-on les utiliser en France juste en modifiant les paramètres adéquat?


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2015)

A ma connaissance, les Apple TV sont les mêmes dans le monde entier. C'ets ton compte iCloud qui gère les paramètre de ce qui t'es accessible.


----------



## poussin2mars (8 Novembre 2015)

C'est en effet fort possible. Je testerais. Je dispose d'un compte américain et un autre français pour voir la différence. Merci


----------



## hubhip (11 Novembre 2015)

J'avais acheté l'Apple Tv 3 à New York et aucun souci en France


----------



## poussin2mars (11 Novembre 2015)

Merci ça me rassure d'un côté. Hier j'ai été à un Apple Store qui me disait que certains services étaient bloqués. Ce qui est compréhensible surtout pour la chaîne hbo qui je pense être uniquement pour les usa. Mais j'espère bien utiliser les services alloués à l'Europe/France sans restriction juste en paramétrant mon compte iTunes français. Mais alors quid si je paramètre mon iTunes américain? ^^


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2015)

Tu as deux types de blocage, ceux liés à ton compte iTunes qui ne posent pas de problème particulier, car il suffit d'avoir un compte dans le pays étrange de ton choix. Et un blocage par IP qui définit ton lieu de résidence. Là, c’est plus compliqué, car par exemple, Netflix ne permet pas da'voir accès au vidéo américaines lorsque tu résides en France, même si ton compte est payé aux USA. Il faut pour cela passer par un VPN qui falsifie les requêtes que tu envoies (et ça ne marche pas toujours).

Néanmoins, ce système est déjà en place sur les Apple TV en France et si tu achètes une Apple TV aux USA, tu auras les mêmes services que celle que tu achèterais en France, seuls ta localisation et ton compte iTunes définiront ce que tu pourras regardé ou non.


----------



## poussin2mars (11 Novembre 2015)

Merci voilà qui me conforte dans mon choix! Je sais à quoi m'attendre maintenant. Je pense que le sujet est clos désormais.


----------

